# Pellegri al Monaco per 25 milioni di euro. Ci siamo.



## admin (26 Gennaio 2018)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, che conferma le news precedenti di Sky, Pietro Pellegri è vicino, clamorosamente, al Monaco. Il club del principato ha sorpassato la Juve. L'offerta al Genoa è di 25 milioni di euro. Ci siamo quasi. Pellegri lascerà il Genoa immediatamente per trasferirsi a Montecarlo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, che conferma le news precedenti di Sky, Pietro Pellegri è vicino, clamorosamente, al Monaco. Il club del principato ha sorpassato la Juve. L'offerta al Genoa è di 25 milioni di euro. Ci siamo quasi. Pellegri lascerà il Genoa immediatamente per trasferirsi a Montecarlo.



magari diventa un mostro, ma cosa sta diventando il calcio?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Gennaio 2018)

Il Monaco ha tanta disponibilità, si sa, e ha intelligentemente investito tanti soldi sul crack italiano. Vedremo se avranno avuto ragione o meno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Gennaio 2018)

Veramente un peccato.

Comunque queste cose non vanno bene.

Un ragazzo che é ancora in etá di scuola dell’obbligo che va all’estero per lavoro...
Troppo giovani.


----------



## sacchino (26 Gennaio 2018)

Fuga di cervelli ..... e no di gambe


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2018)

Potrebbe essere un Verratti 2.0 così come un flop. Certo che 25 milioni per un sedicenne...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2018)

25 milioni di euro per un ragazzo della primavera, che ha dimostrato buone cose, ma non un talento clamoroso. Dietro a questo mercato non possiamo starci più.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente un peccato.
> 
> Comunque queste cose non vanno bene.
> 
> ...



C'è da dire che, se confermato, va a meno di 200 km da Genova.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, che conferma le news precedenti di Sky, Pietro Pellegri è vicino, clamorosamente, al Monaco. Il club del principato ha sorpassato la Juve. L'offerta al Genoa è di 25 milioni di euro. Ci siamo quasi. Pellegri lascerà il Genoa immediatamente per trasferirsi a Montecarlo.



Magari fa la fine di Masturbo, vediamo...


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 25 milioni di euro per un ragazzo della primavera, che ha dimostrato buone cose, ma non un talento clamoroso. Dietro a questo mercato non possiamo starci più.



Assolutamente. Il ragazzo sembra avere i numeri, ma deve ancora confermarsi per poter valere quelle cifre. In ogni caso, anche a rischio di farsi scappare un crack, pur nel caso in cui avessimo avuto la disponibilità economica avrei preferito non prenderlo, per una questione di coerenza più che altro. Abbiamo tra le mani già due giovani in attacco, uno - Cutrone - che si è meritato fino ad ora sul campo la conferma e il diritto a minutaggio, e l'altro - Silva - che potrebbe anche essere un futuro crack e che a mio parere bisogna cercare di recuperare.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Gennaio 2018)

‪Il Milan prese Pato a 17 anni e 20 mil (e un bel po di anni fa con i prezzi di allora) che senza gli infortuni sarebbe stato un crack. Io direi che Pellegri vale lo stesso sforzo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ‪Il Milan prese Pato a 17 anni e 20 mil (e un bel po di anni fa con i prezzi di allora) che senza gli infortuni sarebbe stato un crack. Io direi che Pellegri vale lo stesso sforzo.



si ma pato veniva da un mondiale per club vinto a 17 anni, era già un astro nascente a livello mondiale, senza offesa, sto pellegri ha dimostrato molto meno. 

però ormai il mercato è questo.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un Verratti 2.0 così come un flop. Certo che 25 milioni per un sedicenne...



beh la juve lo stava per prendere per 20 mln


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ‪Il Milan prese Pato a 17 anni e 20 mil (e un bel po di anni fa con i prezzi di allora) che senza gli infortuni sarebbe stato un crack. Io direi che Pellegri vale lo stesso sforzo.



Pato era destinato a diventare uno dei giocatori più forti del mondo. Purtroppo successe quel che successe. Aveva qualità che Pellegri si sogna.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari fa la fine di Masturbo, vediamo...



O come Macheda, altro pseudo fenomeno italiano andato tempo fa all'estero allo United ed ora in Serie B. Certo che 25 milioni all'epoca, pero', la squadra inglese non ce li spese.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pato era destinato a diventare uno dei giocatori più forti del mondo. Purtroppo successe quel che successe. Aveva qualità che Pellegri si sogna.



This.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2018)

Pato toccava la palla e incantava. Questo invece cosa ha fatto? Magari sarà il nuovo Higuain ma.. Bah


----------



## varvez (27 Gennaio 2018)

Ma il procuratore non parlò di un accordo con il Milan lo scorso agosto?


----------



## hiei87 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Non c'è da scandalizzarsi. 25 milioni ormai son noccioline. A meno di grandi intuizioni o errori di valutazione, ci prendi giusto i 16enni (ma neanche quelli forti) e i mediocri. Comunque meglio così. Alla juve si sarebbe perso tra prestiti e clausole varie. Al Monaco, se lo meriterà, si potrà consacrare.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2018)

Spiace vederlo lasciare l'Italia....certo va nel posto giusto per poter crescere su palcoscenici di alto livello, parliamo di una squadra che gli darà modo di giocare in Europa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Gennaio 2018)

Pato era un fenomeno...uno dei più grandi rimpianti da quando seguo il calcio


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Gennaio 2018)

Se gioca diventa forte forte.
La migliore destinazione.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Gennaio 2018)

Anno dopo anno la mia disaffezione per il calcio, in conseguenza di quello che è diventato aumenta.
Ho un figlio della sua età e penso che essere travolti da simili valanghe di soldi sia dirompente per tutta la famiglia.
Non mi piace, da un lato sarei felice da un altro vivrei un'ansia profonda nell'avere un figlio così sovraesposto.
Non lo so.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Anno dopo anno la mia disaffezione per il calcio, in conseguenza di quello che è diventato aumenta.
> Ho un figlio della sua età e penso che essere travolti da simili valanghe di soldi sia dirompente per tutta la famiglia.
> Non mi piace, da un lato sarei felice da un altro vivrei un'ansia profonda nell'avere un figlio così sovraesposto.
> Non lo so.



Non è una questione di solo calcio, è un problema globale purtroppo.


----------



## Heaven (27 Gennaio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Anno dopo anno la mia disaffezione per il calcio, in conseguenza di quello che è diventato aumenta.
> Ho un figlio della sua età e penso che essere travolti da simili valanghe di soldi sia dirompente per tutta la famiglia.
> Non mi piace, da un lato sarei felice da un altro vivrei un'ansia profonda nell'avere un figlio così sovraesposto.
> Non lo so.




Scambierei volentieri i miei problemi con questo.  guadagnare 1mln a stagione a 16 anni


----------

